# Easton Carbon Ones...



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

How do you guys like them versus ACC's or ACG's? The latter are more expensive, but do they really perform that much better....? 

I have never used any of the skinny shafts, so I don't know what to go with....? 



BTW it's gotta be Easton because I am truely a fanboy.....  


Thanks,
-Hb.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I am tuning my first dozen of Carbon Ones. I dont know if I like them yet... they seem brittle compared to my ACC's... I could let you know later, but I am leaning towards the toughness of the ACC's rather than the skinnyness of the CO's. (plus, I cant afford the ACE's...lol)

B~


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

C1's are a little sticky compared to the ACC's but nothing horrible. I use tire wet in my arrow luber about every 4-5 targets. They are skinnier than ACC shafts and about the same diameter as the ACG's, only cheaper


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I am running ACC Pro Hunters for my hunting rig, and I really like their diameter. Skinny enough to be ok in the wind, but fat enough to make up for that 1/16" or so off the line..... I have not ran any ACC's through my target rig, but I think it would deff. be worth a go. I don't like brittle arrows, so Brad has me thinking...?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I wouldn't say Carbon Ones are brittle, use pins and they take rear impact like the rest of them and DO NOT crease like the shafts with the aluminum I.D's. I only ruined one C1 shaft from a rear impact and have hit others the same way and they were fine. Now shooting them into the ground or wood target frames are a different story.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> I wouldn't say Carbon Ones are brittle, use pins and they take rear impact like the rest of them and DO NOT crease like the shafts with the aluminum I.D's. I only ruined one C1 shaft from a rear impact and have hit others the same way and they were fine. Now shooting them into the ground or wood target frames are a different story.


I dont even know about that. Had one fall off the rest at Redding last month without my knowledge on an uphill shot. Needless to say halfway between here and there it plowed up a trough, ricocheted up the hill and into the backstop. After checking it out, flexing it, etc... it went back in the #1 slot and shot right with its mate for the rest of the weekend and its still there doing its job so while i cant totally call bs on brittle, i know from what i experienced it not to be the case. Also when sighting in new marks i railed one into a 2x4 at 50 yards and its still the same arrow it was prior to being shot lol 

And i never have to worry about some ding dong who dont know how to pull bending my alum cored arrows.

All in all ive found them to be durable, and out of 2 dozen ive yet to have a bad arrow. Tolerances are pretty tight and after i built them all arrows were within 2 grains and it was probably my glue rather than the shaft.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

So fare it looks like it's still a draw between ACC's and C1's. Does anyone make pins for ACC's?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If you go with ACC's you need to check them often incase someone creases them. A guy I shoot with usually has one a month at least. I help with that number sometimes  Either way you will end up with nice arrows but the C1's will have a slightly smaller diameter.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

How exactly would I chech them for creases? Spinning them would only tell if they are bent..... 

Which do you think is the best of the three for overall durability and consistency? Carbon Ones, ACC's, or ACG's? Pretend price is of no concern. 



RatherBArchery said:


> If you go with ACC's you need to check them often incase someone creases them. A guy I shoot with usually has one a month at least. I help with that number sometimes  Either way you will end up with nice arrows but the C1's will have a slightly smaller diameter.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

If they have a crease it showed up on mine as a 'dent', the carbon gets cracks beacuse the aluminuim it is bonded to bends enough the two materials seperate. mostly happens on the fans but I have had it happen when I am grouping well, not quite a robin hood but just close enough to run one down the side of the other. this year I made the switch to the C1 from ACC. as long as I stay away form 2x4's they are holding up quite well.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you tried the ACG's? They are skinny like I want, you can get pins, and they have are supposedly straighter. Only thing is grouping like you said. Hopefully ACG's would not be as brittle as the ACC's......? 

I'm starting to lean toward the C1's for durability and not to mention the price!!!

Thanks all for the replies. We'll see how it goes...? 



crag said:


> If they have a crease it showed up on mine as a 'dent', the carbon gets cracks beacuse the aluminuim it is bonded to bends enough the two materials seperate. mostly happens on the fans but I have had it happen when I am grouping well, not quite a robin hood but just close enough to run one down the side of the other. this year I made the switch to the C1 from ACC. as long as I stay away form 2x4's they are holding up quite well.


----------



## jeeperforlife (Jun 20, 2007)

Ive been shooting C1's for about a month or so now and Im very happy with them. Ive had them slapping together in groups, and a few rear hits, and so far the shafts are all still in great shape.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

jeeperforlife said:


> Ive been shooting C1's for about a month or so now and Im very happy with them. Ive had them slapping together in groups, and a few rear hits, and so far the shafts are all still in great shape.


I keep hearing good things about the Carbon One. More good things about them than the ACC's or ACG's. I think I'm gonna add a dozen to my next order....

Thanks all. 

-Hb.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Smaller diameter, full carbon, no bending, no creasing, less money than ACCs, you can shoot pins, lighter weight than ACCs.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

edgerat said:


> Smaller diameter, full carbon, no bending, no creasing, less money than ACCs, you can shoot pins, lighter weight than ACCs.


I think that ends any doubts I had. Only problem now is what color G pin nocks to get......?


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

I have been shooting C1s for over a year. No complaints so far. They group extremely well and weight tolerances were better than advertised. Other than smacking all thread, they have proved to be very durable. I routinely bust nocks during practice, but the pin bushings have held up so far and protected the shaft. The negative is that by the time you buy the C1 points and pin bushings, they cost almost as much as a dozen ACCs. 

Absolutely nothing wrong with ACCs, but you'll go through a few if you shoot regularly. Doesn't take a whole lot to crease an ACC and it can cost you points if you're not paying attention.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok since it is a little later in the field season how is everyone liking them? Looking for some new arrows and these look appealing. Can't find a whole lot of info from searching. Shooting ACG's right now but all in all just wasn't impressed with them, actually like my acc's better than ACG's.


----------



## hunter_jt (Dec 21, 2004)

I just got some finally and set them up last weekend. After fletching and cutting off three of them to start, I walked outside and shot through paper and had a perfect bullet hole two shots in a row. Walked back to 66 yards and shot the three arrows in a group the size of the x on an indoor target. Went down stairs and set up the other nine and they all group with each other. So far I am impressed. I will shoot a half field round at league tonight and see what I think. 
The only thing I did that may be a little different than most is I used a .12 narrow blade which most people would say is too stiff. For whatever reason my Contended likes stiff launchers.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Still loving mine!! Only issue is that Celotex will stick to them but keep Tire Wet in your lube tube and that problem goes away


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Should have some C1's on the way shortly......


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I think you'll enjoy them HB. I know 2 guys have ordered them just after seein me shoot, and I ain't no where near the top of the heap lol. 

Still havin great results after 8 months with them, us a couple personal bests that might be the arrows, or the fact I've been shootin a ton more than I have In the past


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Should I get G or reg. pin nocks? I will be shooting 50# with arrows weighing about 315 grains... I think G pins would be stronger/take a little more abuse...?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoosier bowman said:


> Should I get G or reg. pin nocks? I will be shooting 50# with arrows weighing about 315 grains... *I think G pins would be stronger/take a little more abuse*...?


For sure. Get the pins.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

regular Easton pins, they are shorter and lighter, less chance for them to get caught up on something.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Now I have one vote for reg. pin nocks and one vote for G pin nocks.... Which is really better for a 315gr arrow...?


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

At 50# you may as well save the weight and size by going with the X10 nocks.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Regular pin nocks it is then... 

Thanks guys. I can't wait to start flinging some C1's......


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd slow down a little, the problem with the regular pin nocks is they have such thin material that they crack down the side rather easily. Easton G pins have more plastic material to them, they are a bit fatter through the middle of the nock so are more durable. Lighter draw weight bow help with not splitting the nocks but don't entirely solve the problem.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I have seen shafts get cracked from the pins and not so much with the g nocks


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

toyrunner said:


> I'd slow down a little, the problem with the regular pin nocks is they have such thin material that they crack down the side rather easily. Easton G pins have more plastic material to them, they are a bit fatter through the middle of the nock so are more durable. Lighter draw weight bow help with not splitting the nocks but don't entirely solve the problem.


That was my original thought. I really don't care about 2 gr weight difference. Mabey I really want the G pins.....



rogersaddler said:


> I have seen shafts get cracked from the pins and not so much with the g nocks


I'm not talking about G nocks. I'm talking about G PIN nocks.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I have shot the X10(regular pin nocks) on everything from a 70# AlphaBurner to 26# recurve, never had a problem on any of them.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

One of the reason I shoot Bohning pin nocks is because they are much tougher then Easton pins. The Easton pin nock will develop stress cracks and need to be changed MUCH more. 

Plus the Bohning nocks are MUCH cheaper and you can get them in a lot more colors. Easton nocks are $15 a doz and I can get 100 Bohnings for about $30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

They are all made in the same factory, that is what cracks me up. GoldTip ones are the worst, Bohning and Easton are the best, made in that factory at least. I have heard Beiter are great as well, just never tried them.


----------

